# / partition full



## z662 (May 15, 2009)

Hello,

When I installed FreeBSD I used the default partitioning options.  Everything has worked great until today when I check df -ah to see this: 

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad10s1a    496M    489M    -33M   107%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad10s1e    496M    1.5M    455M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad10s1f    442G    189G    218G    46%    /usr
/dev/ad10s1d    3.9G    820M    2.7G    23%    /var
```
I then checked dmesg.yesterday and noticed the last line said


```
pid 56979 (pwd_mkdb), uid 0 inumber 49849 on /: filesystem full.
```

I dont understand why this is happening because this db file is located in /etc/. Anyways, what can I do to clean up my / partition.   Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (May 15, 2009)

/etc (in your setup) in folder on root (ala "/")
1st thing to do is figure where space is used?

```
$ du -dh0 /
```
as root

also search results this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3547&highlight=full


----------



## z662 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, Ill get working on that now


----------



## z662 (May 15, 2009)

After running du I discovered that I had a tar file in /media that was supposed to be sent to my flashdrive. Must have specified the wrong device by accident.  Since it wasn't mounted, it threw it in the / partition. Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (May 15, 2009)

you're welcome


----------

